# One Great Callaloo Recipe



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

This is a thick, dark stew originally from Africa and is the national dish of Trinidad & Tobago. Of course, all of us other west indians love to "steal" a good dish so there are lots of variations on this. It is made with two common ingredients: Okra and callaloo leaves. (You know, the dasheen or taro plant), and any kind of meat can be added, including crab or salted pig tail.

3 bunches of callaloo, washed, tough ribs removed and chopped coarsely

4 cups coconut milk
2 cups whole milk
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 onions, chopped
1/4 pound pumkin, peeled and chopped coarsley
1/2 cup butter or margarine
Salt and pepper

Toss everything into a saucepot and boil for 4 minutes. Reduce heat and simmer 40 minutes. Add more coconut milk if it is too thick. Remove from heat and cool, puree in a blender in small batches. Reheat and serve. Can feed 8 to 10 people with this stuff. 

Here is the other one:

2T butter
1 onion diced
1/2 C chopped celery
1 clove garlic minced
4 cups chicken stock
1C coconut milk
1/2 pound smoked ham, diced, or spinach leaves
2 1/2 C washed, coarsely chopped, callaloo leaves
1 cup sliced okra
1t sliced thyme
1/4t freshly ground black pepper
1 Congo pepper or Habanero, seeds and stem removed, minced
1 pound cooked crab meat, chopped
1 tbs butter (if you want)
Salt to taste

Melt 2T butter in large saucepan. Add onion, celery and garlic. saute 2 to 3 minutes. Add stock, coconut milk and ham. Bring to boil. Add callaloo, okra, thyme, ground pepper and habanero pepper. Cover pot, turn heat to low and stir on occasion till callaloo is thoroughly cooked. Whisk until stew is smooth or puree in blender. (Small batches). Add crab meat and heat thouroughly. Add 1T butter if you want and salt to taste. Serve HOT. This also feeds about 8 to 10 people.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

ShawtyCat, I have seen callaloo but never eaten it. Is there a substitute for it in these recipes?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Spinach! I wasn't sure so I said Collard Greens before. But I was right the first time


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Shawtycat..
Are you from the Caribbean??
Iam from Suriname.. and iam going to Trinidad and Tobago in 2 months..
Danielle


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Yes Danielle,

Im from Barbados better known as BIM or Little England. 

Jodi


----------

